# need some help building a HT ported box



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

im trying to design a box that fits under my "previously reclining" love seat. i used some online port calculators....but i wanted to check with you guys before i closed it up. the port seems small for what im trying to accomplish.

the speaker is a older hertz HE 10" car sub that i couldn't find any specs for....

the box is the largest i could fit under the couch:

2.179 TOTAL airspace

3inch internal - 9.5inch long port

port area displaces .0538

by the calculator i used, that should put me right at about 28hz

this sound right to you guys?

i haven't put the back on the box so i can make adjustments


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Is the port/speaker side going to be facing down? If so how high are you going to space i up above the floor? The port facing down may reduce the output even if it is a couple inches off the ground.

Edit: oh what online calc did you use? link?


----------



## bfowler (Nov 25, 2009)

there are braces within the coutch that the whole box rests on tha will keep the port about 3inches above the ground. i know i this isnt ideal, but i dont mind sacrificing a bit for stealth

this is the calculator i used:

PORT Size Calculations and Formulas for WOOFER and Subwoofer BOXES


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

I just ran the numbers and that should be fine. But who knows if that box is way too big for that driver haha. I guess you will find out. Throw the back on that puppy and fire it up.

BTW how are you powering it? just curious


----------

